# I need help Identifying my chickens breed



## Tabitha (May 11, 2017)

Hello...

I need help identifying these little girls, I was told they are around 8 weeks but unsure of the breed. 

Thank you!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 11, 2017)

They look like mixes, possibly with Easter egger.


----------



## eggbert420 (May 11, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> They look like mixes, possibly with Easter egger.


x2


----------



## Sassysarah123 (May 12, 2017)

Agree


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 12, 2017)

Sassysarah123 said:


> Agree


X4


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 12, 2017)

Where did you get them? I'm leaning towards mixes as well.


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> They look like mixes, possibly with Easter egger.


 
Ty


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2017)

Chicken Girl said:


> Where did you get them? I'm leaning towards mixes as well.



I got them from a swap. Ty


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2017)

Chicken Girl said:


> Where did you get them? I'm leaning towards mixes as well.


Ty


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2017)

Chicken Girl said:


> Where did you get them? I'm leaning towards mixes as well.


Ty


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2017)

Sassysarah123 said:


> Agree


Ty


----------



## Tabitha (May 12, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> They look like mixes, possibly with Easter egger.


Ty


----------



## Joani (May 13, 2017)

Can any of you help me identify what breed Rudy Rooster is?? I would appreciate any help - since Rudy is very prolific - most of my hatchlings are now BLACK like him - instead of Wellsummers like I'd hoped. Rudy is still very young - 1st year breeding.


----------



## 2MorrosDream (May 13, 2017)

Any ideas on tbis guy? I was told he is a Blue Wheaten Ameraucana.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 13, 2017)

Joani said:


> Can any of you help me identify what breed Rudy Rooster is?? I would appreciate any help - since Rudy is very prolific - most of my hatchlings are now BLACK like him - instead of Wellsummers like I'd hoped. Rudy is still very young - 1st year breeding.
> View attachment 33684


He looks like a mixed breed to me.


----------



## Joani (May 13, 2017)

Thank you - that's what I was afraid of .. he was given to me as a chick to raise for a young neighbor who needed help & couldn't keep/raise the chick.  I was told they had Austrolorps and Black Sexlinks that they purchased from IFA that had then bred and hatched out. I have 42 chickens and really hoped that I could let the Roos earn their keep by hatching Wellsummer eggs. (I purchased 4 Wellsummer pullets and 2 ended up being roosters! I love the 'chocolate' eggs they produce) But unfortunately Rudy is taking control! The hens like him the best and he is actually nicer to have around than our 'green eyed monster' and 'boc patrol' Welsummers) acts like a hen with people, eating out of our hands and also dust baths with the girls! (I was hoping he was an Austrolorp) Thanks again for your help!


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 13, 2017)

Joani said:


> Thank you - that's what I was afraid of .. he was given to me as a chick to raise for a young neighbor who needed help & couldn't keep/raise the chick.  I was told they had Austrolorps and Black Sexlinks that they purchased from IFA that had then bred and hatched out. I have 42 chickens and really hoped that I could let the Roos earn their keep by hatching Wellsummer eggs. (I purchased 4 Wellsummer pullets and 2 ended up being roosters! I love the 'chocolate' eggs they produce) But unfortunately Rudy is taking control! The hens like him the best and he is actually nicer to have around than our 'green eyed monster' and 'boc patrol' Welsummers) acts like a hen with people, eating out of our hands and also dust baths with the girls! (I was hoping he was an Austrolorp) Thanks again for your help!


He does look like an Australorp welsummer cross. He is a good looking rooster, and sounds like a nice one.


----------



## wynn4578 (May 15, 2017)

Very nice, likely mixes the Dark ones look possibly like a mix between a RIR and Australorp. I had a mix hen for awhile out of a RIR roo and an Australorp hen that feathered out almost identical.


----------



## Joani (May 16, 2017)

Thank you That would be AWESOME if he is a cross between Wellsummer & Australorp or RIR- all good birds!  I will have to see how his babies do - I am hoping some of them are hens ...


----------

